

Ads Coming to Skype Audio Calls on Windows - chris123
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2405757,00.asp

======
chris123
RE: "Conversation Ads will serve as an opportunity 'for marketers to reach our
hundreds of millions of connected users in a place where they can have
meaningful conversations about brands in a highly engaging environment,'"

Sure, it will do that. And it will also provide an opportunity for an ad-free
new entrant (or existing) to the take market share from Skype).

